
Super Thinking: The Big Book of Mental Models - Pandabob
https://superthinking.com/
======
Pandabob
The book is at least partly inspired by a blog post by one of the authors that
made the rounds a couple of years ago: [https://medium.com/@yegg/mental-
models-i-find-repeatedly-use...](https://medium.com/@yegg/mental-models-i-
find-repeatedly-useful-936f1cc405d)

